# نماذج من أشهر الاختراعات الألمانية



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

* 03.05.2010 *

* نماذج من أشهر الاختراعات الألمانية *

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/9799/0,,5532019_page_2,00.html




_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: من الأسبرين مرورا بالسيارات والتليفزيون  والكمبيوتر حى ال إم بي ثري: أمثلة بسيطة من الاختراعات الألمانية العديدة_

*  يصل عدد براءات الاختراع التي تسجل في ألمانيا سنويا حوالي 47 ألف اختراع.  ويستند المخترعون الألمان اليوم على تاريخ عريق للاختراعات في بلادهم، فمن  اختراع الطباعة والأسبرين والسيارة وصولا إلى mp3 وتكنولوجيا الطاقة  المتجددة.*





​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

*03.05.2010 *

* نماذج من أشهر الاختراعات الألمانية *


 










_Bildunterschrift: حبة الأسبرين أحد أشهر  الاختراعات العالمية من شركة باير في مدينة ليفركوزن  تم تصنيعها لأول مرة  في عام 1853 ._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

*الاختراعات الألمانية *



http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/9799/0,,5532019_page_2,00.htmlhttp://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/9799/0,,5532019_page_4,00.html












_Bildunterschrift: وسادة  هوائية عرضت في معرض برلين الدولي للسيارات في عام 1994. هذه الوسادة تفتح  خلال 30 ألف جزء من الثانية في حال وقوع حادث بالسيارة._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

* نماذج من أشهر الاختراعات الألمانية *












_Bildunterschrift: رقاقة  بطاقة ائتمان صغيرة جدا، لا يمكن تخيل حال عالم البنوك بدونها اليوم._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: ساعة  كرونوغراف تناظرية والتي تمتاز بدقة تحديد الوقت. هذه الساعة يتم إنتاجها  في مدينة روهلا بولاية تورينغن منذ 130 سنة._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: عالم  الكيمياء الحيوية أكسل أولريش ساهم في اختراع جيل جديد من أدوية مكافحة  السرطان. يعمل أولريش باحثا في معهد ماكس بلانك بالقرب من مدينة ميونيخ وقد  نال جائزة روبرت كوخ العلمية على اختراعه في عام 2001._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

Bildunterschrift: صورة يظهر فيها رودولف  كورتسه، رئيس مركز آخن للأبحاث، التابع لشركة فورد - فرع ألمانيا – أمام  محرك هيبريد الهجين من عام  2002 والذي يجعل السيارة قادرة على السير  بالبنزين أو السولار والبطارية، وبذلك يقلل من عوادم السيارات ومن تلويث  البيئة.​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: في  (02.10.2002) عرض في مدينة آخن ولأول مرة خزان يتسع ل 178 ليترا من  الهيدروجين لاستخدامه في السيارات. ويمكن لسيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين أن تسير  بسرعة 130 كيلومترا في الساعة. الهيدروجين يعتبر صديقا للبيئة ومن المتوقع  أن يبدأ إنتاج سيارة الهيدروجين في العام الجاري.  _

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: فريق من  باحثي شركة ميرك في مدينة دارمشتادت وهم من اليسار إلى اليمين كازواكي  تارومي وميلاني كلاسين-ميرمر وماتياس بريمر في عام 2003 وأمامهم شاشة  مسطحة. فاز الثلاثة بجائزة المستقبل العلمية الألمانية في عام 2003 على  اختراعهم شاشة مسطحة تعمل بتقنية السائل الكريستالي. هذا الاختراع جعل  شاشات التليفزيون والكمبيوتر أكثر إضاءة وأوضح من الشاشات السابقة كما وقد  ساهم الاختراع في صناعة شاشات تليفزيون عملاقة._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: الرئيس  الألماني السباق يوهانس راو يقف في عام 2000 في الجناح الألماني لمعرض  إكسبو بمدينة هانوفر الألمانية مع هارالد بوب وكارل هاينز براندينبورغ  وبيرنهارد غريل الذين نالوا "جائزة المستقبل" العلمية الرفيعة. ثلاثتهم  نجحوا في تحويل الموسيقى إلى "موسيقى ملفات" وبالتالي إامكانية الاستماع  إليها في الانترنت. كثيرون يعتقدون أن هذا الاختراع هو أهم اختراع في تاريخ  الموسيقى منذ اختراع الاسطوانة. تقنية MP3 تم تطويرها في معهد فراونهوفر  وتقوم على ضغط معلومات القطعة الموسيقية مع إمكانية الاستماع إليها بجودة  عالية._


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

Bildunterschrift: فيلتر  السيجارة تم اختراعه في مدينة دريزدن عام 1034. في الصورة معرض للزهور تحت  شعار "أفكار تتفتح – اختراعات من ولاية سكسونيا" حيث تم اختراع فلتر  السيجارة.​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: إبهامان على جهاز ليزر  يستطيع قراءة بصمات 4 أصابع في الوقت نفسه. في عام 2008 قرر الإتحاد  الأوروبي استخدام هذا الجهاز على جميع حدوده الخارجية للتعرف بشكل سريع على  بصمات الأصابع._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

Bildunterschrift: مدير ورئيس  شركة سوني اليابانية يعرضان الطراز الجديد من جهاز "ووكمان" لسماع  الموسيقى الذي اخترعه الألماني أندرياس بافيل وحصل على براءات اختراع من  عدة دول في عام 1977. بعد وفاة مؤسس سوني أكيو موريتا اعترفت الشركة بحقوق  أندرياس بافيل ودفعت له تعويضا.​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

Bildunterschrift: قطار  ترانزربيد الذي يربط بين حي بودونغ والمطار في مدينة شنغهاي الصينية هو  أول قطار مغناطيسي في العالم. وقد افتتح المستشار الألماني السابق غيرهارد  شرودر ورئيس الوزراء الصيني تسو رونغجي هذا الخط في آخر أيام سنة 2002. تصل  سرعة قطار ترانزربيد إلى 430 كيلومترا في الساعة. ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: صورة  من عام 1980 للعالم البروفيسور مانفرد فون أردينه في مختبره. ساهم فون  أردينة في الفترة بين 1945 و1955 في تطوير البرنامج النووي للإتحاد  السوفيتي وبعد عودته إلى ألمانيا الشرقية أسس "مركز مانفرد فون أردينه  للبحث العلمي". وقد ساهم في عقدي العشرينات والثلاثينات في تطوير تقنية  التلفزيون.  _

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift:  صورة للعالم رودولف هِل الذي اخترع تقنية إرسال صور الأخبار.  رودولف هل الذي يحتفل هذه السنة بعيد ميلاده المائة اخترع أيضا أنابيب  تجزيء الصور التليفزيونية، وبعد ذلك اخترع وسيلة لإرسال المعلومات لمسافات  بعيدة. وقد ظل البريد الألماني يستخدم هذا الاختراع لإرسال الصور منذ  الخمسينات وحتى منتصف عقد التسعينات كما استخدمت وكالات الأنباء العالمية  هذا الختراع لعشرات السنين أيضا._

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift: تليفزيون من اختراع شركة  لورينتس من عام 1936 _

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

_Bildunterschrift:  تليفون من عام 1863 اخترعه فيليب رايس (1834-1874) وهو مكون من  مرسل ومستقبل_
إعداد:  راشل غيسات/
دو\ف\5\3
​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

راااااااااااااائع كليمو موضوع جميل

الالمان دول عباقرة ونشيطين هما اخدوا لقب المكن ده من شوية

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2010)

معلومات شيقة بالفعل يا كليمو

طول عمر الالمان بارعين في الاختراع

شكرا لطرح الموضوع الاكثر من رائع​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

الف شكر لمجهودك


+++


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 مايو 2010)

*اللة رائعة اوى الاختراعات بتاعتهم
دماغهم عالية اوى
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2010)

*موضوع ومعلومات ومجهود فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا أخى كليمو

ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

صحيح يا تاسوني الالمان مميزون

الشكر الك ولمرورك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

*اخي اكوبتك

اشكرك لمرورك الكريم

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

*elamer1000

اشكرك لمرورك الكريم

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

didi adly
ههههههههه
زينا بالظبط
شراً لحضورك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (11 مايو 2010)

*عجبتنى اوى الوسادة الهوائية وال mp3 وجهاز البصمات ده والقطر المغناطيسى*
*بجد موضوع تحفة يا كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)

*النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما



*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)

جيلان

الشكر لردك الحلو

وشكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

